# The Rant Room



## Sakura

Everyone has those days when they really need to rant! This is not a snark thread, so no ranting about other members, ok? Just rant about what in your day made you feel angry/unhappy/irrational/angsty!

I love/hate our local park! We don't have a dog park so we have to go on base, but let me tell you Texas is not known for its soft grass! I got a burr in my foot, didn't notice it until today and hubbs had to rip open a fairly large chunk of skin to pull the sucker out.  Owies!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

Ouch! Sorry about your foot!


----------



## kyararahl

I think Petco needs to go out of business. I went in there today and it was N-A-S-T-Y. I even took pics. Poor animals with no food or filthy water. It is the only place that sells high quality pet food, minus a feed store that sells Nutro. That is what I am going to buy now. I will never go in there again, and yes I did complain. 

The sad part is I used to work there! If I had ever let the animals look like that I would have been fired on the spot! 

UGH!


----------



## Sakura

Thanks tie-dye. It's feeling much better now.



kyararahl said:


> I think Petco needs to go out of business. I went in there today and it was N-A-S-T-Y. I even took pics. Poor animals with no food or filthy water. It is the only place that sells high quality pet food, minus a feed store that sells Nutro. That is what I am going to buy now. I will never go in there again, and yes I did complain.
> 
> The sad part is I used to work there! If I had ever let the animals look like that I would have been fired on the spot!
> 
> UGH!


That's awful! I have not been in a PetCo for quite a while, but they definitely seem to vary by store depending on the manager there. Thankfully our local PetSmart is phenomenal about taking care of their animals for the most part [but they keep getting Green Cheeks in really rough shape]. Definitely notify Corporate!


----------



## krbshappy71

Ranting here wont fix it, report them if there is animal abuse and neglect going on.


----------



## kyararahl

I did report them to PETA and to corporate office. I even sent them pictures I took with my cell phone. I also called the local animal control. Here is the "reply" I got from them.



> Dear Melonie,
> 
> Thank you for contacting PETCO regarding your concern with our store at 4140 East 2nd St. We are sorry to hear about your recent experience.
> Let me assure you that our PETCO associates truly care about animals. We hire associates who truly love animals and who share our passion about animal care and wellbeing. We also have strict policies, procedures and training programs in place to educate and train our associates on how to properly care for animals. It's our goal that our associates be as knowledgeable as possible so that they may be a resource to our customers. By doing this we hope that the level of care we give our animals will go beyond the store and into the homes of responsible pet owners. This is why we allow customers to return most of the companion animals we sell and adopt within 15 days of receipt if they are unable to give them the care they need.
> 
> I have notified the store's General Manager your concern for this to be addressed accordingly. Again, we apologize and hope you will shop with PETCO again soon.
> 
> Please know that we care about our customers and what they think of us. By letting us know when we fall short of your expectations, we have the opportunity to address your concerns and to be better prepared to meet your expectations in the future. If we can be of any further assistance, please feel free to reply to this communication or call PETCO Customer Relations directly at 1-888-824-PALS (7257). Thank you again for contacting PETCO.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Vincent M.
> Customer Relations Coordinator
> 
> At PETCO, Animals Always Come First... Our People Make it Happen!


Pics

http://s900.photobucket.com/home/kyararahl


----------



## Hedgieonboard

I seen your pics and am glad you took them. Those were outright funky cages. I could understand if it was some mess but those cages looked like an accumulation from not being cleaned properly. I can understand why you were upset and glad they got turned it. That was an awesome thing for you to do so that the animals might be taken care of better


----------



## krbshappy71

Awesome blossom!


----------



## Sakura

Those are really dirty!  I am glad you sent something in and I hope for the sake of the animals Corporate comes down on their heads!


----------



## Alastrina

I'm 3 months shy of graduating with my AS in Graphic Design, and I am JUST NOW taking Core Education classes (Sociology and Information Literacy)! Ergh! At this point I should be polishing up my portfolio, maybe one more design related class, and be out the door!

The part that really gets my goat is the Info Lit class is all about how to use the school information resources (they have an online library) and how to properly format the research papers I've been writing for the last 2 YEARS >_< It just seems like a waste of 5 weeks of my time now when it would have been so much more helpful as the first class right out of the starting gate. I whine to my hubby about the unfairness of it all, but he just shrugs and sneaks off to work on his car. ^_^

~Katie


----------



## Sakura

Alastrina said:


> I'm 3 months shy of graduating with my AS in Graphic Design, and I am JUST NOW taking Core Education classes (Sociology and Information Literacy)! Ergh! At this point I should be polishing up my portfolio, maybe one more design related class, and be out the door!
> 
> The part that really gets my goat is the Info Lit class is all about how to use the school information resources (they have an online library) and how to properly format the research papers I've been writing for the last 2 YEARS >_< It just seems like a waste of 5 weeks of my time now when it would have been so much more helpful as the first class right out of the starting gate. I whine to my hubby about the unfairness of it all, but he just shrugs and sneaks off to work on his car. ^_^
> 
> ~Katie


That's certainly odd. Usually they make you do your basic education classes first before you can go into the program classes for your specific major. ;;

On the bright side - *CONGRATS ON GRADUATING!!!*


----------



## Sakura

After 2 weeks of waiting I finally got my parcel from Japan! I was so excited, until I opened it and realized they gave me the wrong Omamori.  I got that for a friend and the one they sent me isn't going to make any sense. This sucks! She's been waiting 2 weeks for my package, I've been waiting 2 weeks for the Japan package and now I have to figure out how to get the right one. Crap.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

What's an Omamori? 
By the way, sorry about your package.


----------



## Hedgieonboard

I think its a Japanese prayer necklace but I could be wrong.


----------



## FiaSpice

I'm fed up with the neighbour in the building in the back of my appartment complex. The dude that lives above the hair salon decided to make a "pitbull playpen" on MY LANDLORD's terrain aka: my terrace. My landlord is angry but will probably do nothing about it like the mold in the bathroom since I moved in... The dude is really scarry (he got all his face tatooed) and not polite at all, he gave me lots of **** went I came looking at his instalation. He even threatened to block the whole way so I couldn't get out of my back door.

On top of that he let his pitbull loose (not in the playpen) in the street and near my car and appartment. It's against our municipal laws but I'm scrared that he gets his revenge on me. I'm sure he was the one responsible for the 1000$ scratch mark on my car (because I came to complain about the hair salon's noise at 12 am sevral times - I think he's friend with the owner or something).

Good thing is I move out on July 1st... but I have to cope with this s**t (yes litarally dog poo) until then.


----------



## hedgielover

FiaSpice he sounds like a scary neighbour. Next time he lets his dog loose or is making noise late you should just call the police and hope he gets in big trouble. 

Right now I'm angry at my headache. My head feels like it has been spinning around in circles all afternoon and it won't go away.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

FiaSpice: He really does sound scary, I agree with hedgielover about calling the police 100%

hedgielover: I use a cool, damp cloth on my forehead while I lay on my bed with my eyes closed, it helps me and it might work for you.  Headaches are awful!


----------



## nationofamanda

i work part time as a hostess at a restaurant to supplement my income as a freelance artist and illustrator. i have this giant pet peeve recently that should not bother me but it does...

i hate hate hate when people ignore the toothpicks at the bottom of the toothpick dispenser and shake out "fresh ones" it makes a giant mess, and it's pointless.

why is it pointless you ask? because they are grabbing "fresh" ones because they are afraid people touched the ones at the bottom. HOW DO THEY THINK I GOT THEM IN THE DISPENSER TO BEGIN WITH? WHAT DO YOU THINK WE DO WITH THE ONES YOU REFUSE TO TAKE ALREADY AT THE BOTTOM??? yep, i put them in the dispenser...with my hands. duh.

ok, i'm done! i feel good now...this was a good idea for a thread.


----------



## Sakura

tie-dye hedgie said:


> What's an Omamori?
> By the way, sorry about your package.


It's a good luck charm.

Fiaspice - I'm rather fierce and temperamental, so your neighbor just sounds like an @$$ that needs to be kicked to me! I love Pitbulls, but you never know what kind of owner he is. People are so effing stupid sometimes about "ferocious" dogs. Pitties are lovely dogs. I'd tell him to [do unmentionable things to himself].

Amanda - I'm glad you like my idea! I have seen threads like this in other forums and they tend to be great because it's a way to vent to people you know will listen and be thoughtful about how you feel. It's also a great way to learn a little more about others and lend support!

Also, yeah that is weird. At the very least if they're going to be slobs then they should clean up their mess. ;; Or keep their own toothpicks or dental floss on them!


----------



## leannem

My boyfriend does aggressive inline skating (doing tricks and stuff in the skatepark on special rollerblades). He was at a skatepark in North Vancouver with a bunch of other rollerbladers. He left his cellphone and his friends HD camera under his sweatshirt next to all the other rollerbladers things and started rolling around. 10 minutes later he goes to make a phone call and his phone is gone, along with some cash and the HD camera! They started asking people at the skatepark and a 15 year old kid came forward and said the kids were at McDonald's down the street. This kid even jumped in the car with my boyfriend to go point them out. My bf walks into the McD's and sure enough the kid is sitting there playing on his phone! So he yells at them a whole bunch, they give back the phone (minus the SIM card and an $80 protective box). They say they don't have the camera, so my bf leaves, comes back 10 minutes later and more kids are sitting. One of them had the camera. I can't believe kids!!!! And this happened in a really nice area right next to the high school! GRRRRRRRR. I wish I could go knock on their parents door and tell them to get their kids straightened out. Rant over, thanks for listening!


----------



## Sakura

leannem said:


> My boyfriend does aggressive inline skating (doing tricks and stuff in the skatepark on special rollerblades). He was at a skatepark in North Vancouver with a bunch of other rollerbladers. He left his cellphone and his friends HD camera under his sweatshirt next to all the other rollerbladers things and started rolling around. 10 minutes later he goes to make a phone call and his phone is gone, along with some cash and the HD camera! They started asking people at the skatepark and a 15 year old kid came forward and said the kids were at McDonald's down the street. This kid even jumped in the car with my boyfriend to go point them out. My bf walks into the McD's and sure enough the kid is sitting there playing on his phone! So he yells at them a whole bunch, they give back the phone (minus the SIM card and an $80 protective box). They say they don't have the camera, so my bf leaves, comes back 10 minutes later and more kids are sitting. One of them had the camera. I can't believe kids!!!! And this happened in a really nice area right next to the high school! GRRRRRRRR. I wish I could go knock on their parents door and tell them to get their kids straightened out. Rant over, thanks for listening!


Kids these days. Just earlier I was contemplating a career as an official nasty business settler.

I actually suggest you do contact their parents and let them know what happened so the kids will learn that if they are going to steal from others they will get their just punishment. You can legally report them to the police for stealing. Seems harsh, but better they learn now than later.


----------



## leannem

I would have definately called the police as soon as I saw the kids sitting in the mcd's. But, unfortunately i was not there to make these wise decisions. Boys will be boys. I think my bf and his friend handled the situation fairly well considering they are both usually a little hot headed. I'm very surprised that none of those 15 year olds were knocked out! (Some of those kids were apparently really big though). The kid that helped identify the thieves has my bf's phone number so i'm hoping he will call today and we can get some of those kids full names. I would at least like my bf to file a complaint. Especially since he's still missing the sim card, cover, and a bunch of cables for the HD camera.

On another note.... I've just learned that there is now a special task force in my town for dealing with overly delinquent youth. There's a couple cops that just follow around this group of 5 or so bad kids. Sometimes I can't believe what today's youth are up to and the extreme's that the adult community is having to go to in order to restrain these youth.


----------



## FiaSpice

Sakura said:


> Fiaspice - I'm rather fierce and temperamental, so your neighbor just sounds like an @$$ that needs to be kicked to me! I love Pitbulls, but you never know what kind of owner he is. People are so effing stupid sometimes about "ferocious" dogs. Pitties are lovely dogs. I'd tell him to [do unmentionable things to himself].


He doesn't seems to be nice with them, that's why they seems dangerous (like any mistreated dog would be). I'm just scraed that if I call the police he might get his revenge on me. That's why I'll wait for Jun 30th to give the city or police a call about him.


----------



## Sakura

FiaSpice said:


> He doesn't seems to be nice with them, that's why they seems dangerous (like any mistreated dog would be). I'm just scraed that if I call the police he might get his revenge on me. That's why I'll wait for Jun 30th to give the city or police a call about him.


You should also phone your local animal services group so they can investigate whether or not he is an acceptable dog owner.


----------



## talibali

okay Before i rrant i have a question.... does t have to be about animals? because my father is driving me crazy! :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## Stephanie76

Tali: It doesn't look like it.  Rant on!

My issue... or issue*s* I should say is:
Day 4 of not smoking.. (quit cold turkey as I just get addicted to patches and lozenges) and I am extremely irritable.

I am in the process of buying a home. The husband and I's first home. Seems like the guy we are buying it from is very ****y and has too much pride in his home. He was insulted that we asked 10k less than the price he listed... he was also insulted that we asked him to leave the fridge (which you risk it not working properly again when you move it anyhow!!). Had the "inspection" done on the place... The house is literally 4 times the EPA's limit for radon and needs to be mitigated and other random things that seem to just happen with a house it gets older (which he has rejected to fix). Guy throws a fit... and now, I am probably over concerned that he is going to sabotage the house somehow before we get in it. What makes me upset is that he is actually complaining. HIS HOUSE IS UNDER CONTRACT... I would rejoice for that in this economy. Plus, he is closing on his newly purchased house TODAY, so.. unless he wants to pay that awesome bridge mortgage,.... get the heck over it! I feel like my head is going to explode with numbers... people's rates.... costs....

Just.. overwhelmed. 
--


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

Stephanie: Kudos to you for quitting! Sorry about the house situation though.


----------



## talibali

my dad told me it was more then half my fault he and his girlfriend broke up.and then today i found out that he is dating somebody else. so i am blameing myself for them breaking up then i am PISSED (i dont really swear unless i am very very very mad... i am at the point in all truth) to find out that he has been somewhere other than work while i baby sitt my brother....i know he is an adult and i am not BUT IT IS NOT RIGHT FOR ME TO WATCH MY BROTHER WHILE *HE* IS OUT THERE IN BED WITH SOMEBODY... IT IS NOT FAIR. i CANT TAKE IT ANYMORE I AM 13 AND A SISTER NOT A NANNY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## Sakura

Stephanie76 said:


> Tali: It doesn't look like it.  Rant on!
> 
> My issue... or issue*s* I should say is:
> Day 4 of not smoking.. (quit cold turkey as I just get addicted to patches and lozenges) and I am extremely irritable.
> 
> I am in the process of buying a home. The husband and I's first home. Seems like the guy we are buying it from is very ****y and has too much pride in his home. He was insulted that we asked 10k less than the price he listed... he was also insulted that we asked him to leave the fridge (which you risk it not working properly again when you move it anyhow!!). Had the "inspection" done on the place... The house is literally 4 times the EPA's limit for radon and needs to be mitigated and other random things that seem to just happen with a house it gets older (which he has rejected to fix). Guy throws a fit... and now, I am probably over concerned that he is going to sabotage the house somehow before we get in it. What makes me upset is that he is actually complaining. HIS HOUSE IS UNDER CONTRACT... I would rejoice for that in this economy. Plus, he is closing on his newly purchased house TODAY, so.. unless he wants to pay that awesome bridge mortgage,.... get the heck over it! I feel like my head is going to explode with numbers... people's rates.... costs....
> 
> Just.. overwhelmed.
> --


I want a house, but not all the crap that goes into buying one. I'm so sorry this guy is being a total douche! If he doesn't want the dang house anymore then tell him to STFU.



tali_luvs_hedgies said:


> my dad told me it was more then half my fault he and his girlfriend broke up.and then today i found out that he is dating somebody else. so i am blameing myself for them breaking up then i am PISSED (i dont really swear unless i am very very very mad... i am at the point in all truth) to find out that he has been somewhere other than work while i baby sitt my brother....i know he is an adult and i am not BUT IT IS NOT RIGHT FOR ME TO WATCH MY BROTHER WHILE *HE* IS OUT THERE IN BED WITH SOMEBODY... IT IS NOT FAIR. i CANT TAKE IT ANYMORE I AM 13 AND A SISTER NOT A NANNY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


What the ... ??? It is not your fault at all that your dad's girlfriend left him. Sounds to me like he's just being angry and childish and you don't need to listen to that crap. He needs to grow up and deal with his own problems and not blame everything on you.

Just because he's a legal adult by way of his age doesn't mean he's an adult in his mind. However, he is your dad and you're going to have to follow his rules until you legally don't have to anymore. Can you invite friends over while you're babysitting?


----------



## Nancy

NEVER EVER and I repeat, NEVER is it the fault of a child that a parent and spouse or girlfriend/boyfriend break up. DO NOT and I repeat, do not blame yourself. I'm not using the term child as an insult. I'm still my parents child even though I have adult children of my own. Nothing that happens between adults is your fault.


----------



## talibali

Sakura said:


> Stephanie76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tali: It doesn't look like it.  Rant on!
> 
> My issue... or issue*s* I should say is:
> Day 4 of not smoking.. (quit cold turkey as I just get addicted to patches and lozenges) and I am extremely irritable.
> 
> I am in the process of buying a home. The husband and I's first home. Seems like the guy we are buying it from is very ****y and has too much pride in his home. He was insulted that we asked 10k less than the price he listed... he was also insulted that we asked him to leave the fridge (which you risk it not working properly again when you move it anyhow!!). Had the "inspection" done on the place... The house is literally 4 times the EPA's limit for radon and needs to be mitigated and other random things that seem to just happen with a house it gets older (which he has rejected to fix). Guy throws a fit... and now, I am probably over concerned that he is going to sabotage the house somehow before we get in it. What makes me upset is that he is actually complaining. HIS HOUSE IS UNDER CONTRACT... I would rejoice for that in this economy. Plus, he is closing on his newly purchased house TODAY, so.. unless he wants to pay that awesome bridge mortgage,.... get the heck over it! I feel like my head is going to explode with numbers... people's rates.... costs....
> 
> Just.. overwhelmed.
> --
> 
> 
> 
> I want a house, but not all the crap that goes into buying one. I'm so sorry this guy is being a total douche! If he doesn't want the dang house anymore then tell him to STFU.
> 
> 
> 
> tali_luvs_hedgies said:
> 
> 
> 
> my dad told me it was more then half my fault he and his girlfriend broke up.and then today i found out that he is dating somebody else. so i am blameing myself for them breaking up then i am PISSED (i dont really swear unless i am very very very mad... i am at the point in all truth) to find out that he has been somewhere other than work while i baby sitt my brother....i know he is an adult and i am not BUT IT IS NOT RIGHT FOR ME TO WATCH MY BROTHER WHILE *HE* IS OUT THERE IN BED WITH SOMEBODY... IT IS NOT FAIR. i CANT TAKE IT ANYMORE I AM 13 AND A SISTER NOT A NANNY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the ... ??? It is not your fault at all that your dad's girlfriend left him. Sounds to me like he's just being angry and childish and you don't need to listen to that crap. He needs to grow up and deal with his own problems and not blame everything on you.
> 
> Just because he's a legal adult by way of his age doesn't mean he's an adult in his mind. However, he is your dad and you're going to have to follow his rules until you legally don't have to anymore. Can you invite friends over while you're babysitting?
Click to expand...

 no i just moved and i dont know anybody here... tho i am going to my old school i still just cant.... if we move again i might move t my moms and stay there cuz i cant keep moving for his social life.........

Nancy- I know i just feel for the first time ever that it is my fault... actually second time. but thank you fr the reinsurance


----------



## Sakura

Tali - Have you talked to your mother about this problem and the things your father is saying to you? Maybe living with her would be a better option.

I'm so sorry this is happening to you.  At your age I was pretty much stuck in between my parents trying to choose the better of two evils and it's really hard. I hope you find a solution soon that works best for you. :Hugs:


----------



## talibali

i have been at my moms before my dads.. i moved here ecause her boyfriend but they no longer are together s if we move again i am moving to my moms again.......... yea again........ but thanks for the hugs....... My mom is taking my coustin to a base in texas right now! kind of thought of you since you are in texas and your hubby is in the af..







* thank you guys for the supportish stuff thing you are doing... i dont really have anyone to talk to...... and going through puberty at the same time is very overwhelming


----------



## HedgeMom

Stephanie76 said:


> My issue... or issue*s* I should say is:
> Day 4 of not smoking.. (quit cold turkey as I just get addicted to patches and lozenges) and I am extremely irritable.
> Just.. overwhelmed.
> --


YAY for you!!! *happy dance*

My mother just had a lobectomy (one lobe of her lung removed) because she has lung cancer, stage 3b. Which means with surgery, chemo and radiation, she still has a very poor chance of surviving 5 years. Yes, she smokes. They have her on the patch in the hospital b/c it's no smoking and she's on oxygen. I hope she quits but I doubt out.

PLEASE don't start smoking. It's one of the few cancers you can actually eliminate the risk of by just changing that one behavior.


----------



## Nancy

Hedgemom, I'm really sorry about your mom. The father of one of my daughters friends died of a very aggressive lung cancer at a young age. He never smoked but his father in law smoked like a chimney. Not only is smoking bad, but second hand smoke is just as bad or worse. I used to smoke. Did it contribute to my breast cancer... who knows but if I had could relive my teens and 20's, there is no way I would have smoked. Quitting is not that difficult. Just walk through a cancer clinic and you will never smoke again.


----------



## FiaSpice

tali_luvs_hedgies said:


> my dad told me it was more then half my fault he and his girlfriend broke up.and then today i found out that he is dating somebody else. so i am blameing myself for them breaking up then i am PISSED (i dont really swear unless i am very very very mad... i am at the point in all truth) to find out that he has been somewhere other than work while i baby sitt my brother....i know he is an adult and i am not BUT IT IS NOT RIGHT FOR ME TO WATCH MY BROTHER WHILE *HE* IS OUT THERE IN BED WITH SOMEBODY... IT IS NOT FAIR. i CANT TAKE IT ANYMORE I AM 13 AND A SISTER NOT A NANNY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


 :shock: wow that's really a mean thing for him to say. I agree with everyone, it's not you fault at all and you shouldn't be the nanny while he's "going stuff in the bedroom". He's not actic like a dad/responsible adult at all.

*hug*


----------



## 123Hedgiesloveme

I hate that i cant have like 50 hedgies!!! :evil: they are so cute!!!


----------



## mkrj58

Wow those pictures in that Petco Store were bad,I work in a Petco Store not for Petco but for Blue Buffalo and I have never seen anything but clean in that store. The Manager their is right on a mess . I guess it really does differ store to store,


----------



## odiakkoh

mkrj58 said:


> Wow those pictures in that Petco Store were bad,I work in a Petco Store not for Petco but for Blue Buffalo and I have never seen anything but clean in that store. The Manager their is right on a mess . I guess it really does differ store to store,


I've never been in a clean Petco >.< I've been to ones in California, Illinois and North Carolina. Sadly they're the only ones around my area that sells Wellness Core for cats (and it's $7 cheaper than if I buy it online) so they still get some of my business.


----------



## mkrj58

Knowing quite a bit about animal foods , any one wanting to use Nutro Please look at the Stuff its made out of, if I could not go in a store I would mail order food for the sake of my animals, just a thought.  Most feed stores were I live carry Chicken lovers and Innova foods .


----------



## r_k_chic47

Well, I have a rant about people being too forgiving... my boyfriend, to be more specific.

He's 18 and lives with his parents and younger sister (who's 16). He'll be a senior in high school this coming year, as will I. Anyways, both his parents get drunk every night and his father has some major anger problems. He's attempted anger management twice and failed both times. There have been many crazy incidences that really make no sense that have happened because of his parents being drunk. For example, about a month and a half ago, Trevor and Stephanie (my boyfriend and his sister) were out driving around, getting job applications. They decided to stop at their friend Zac's house (their parents hate Zac and they're not allowed to talk to or see him) just to say hi for a few minutes. Trevor's dad (drunk, of course) comes driving past Zac's house and sees them there. He was furious. He promptly told Trevor and Stephanie that they were being kicked out and that they needed to be gone by the next day. So they went to live with their older sister, stayed there for a few weeks, but ended up moving in with their parents again like 2 weeks ago. Their parents had said "We are going to make some big changes and try not to drink as much, we promise. Please come home, we really miss you guys". Well, they believed it, so they moved back in. Since then, things have been worse than before. About a week ago, their parents were drunk, it was about 11pm, and Trevor's dad wanted to go to bed, but his mom didn't want to and was jumping on him and hitting him, trying to keep him from sleeping. Eventually he got sick of it and threw her off of him. She, being drunk, couldn't keep her balance and slammed her forehead on the corner of the headboard, making a large gash in her forehead and also hurting her nose. She really needed stitches, but didn't want to go to the hospital because then she would have to tell them about what happened and his dad would probably lose his job and go to jail. Then, this past sunday, something worse happened. Trevor and Stephanie were at Trevor's friend Hunter's house, working on a car. Their dad had said they could be home by midnight. But when they got home at midnight, he was sitting by the doorway, waiting for them. He didn't remember ever saying they could be home by midnight (because he was drunk) and claimed to have said they had to be home by 10. He then proceeded to hold Trevor down, punch him in the face repeatedly, and then try to throw him down the wood stairs. He also kicked Stephanie in the knee, but Trevor got most of the damage because he was trying to guard and protect her. Well, after that, their dad suddenly decides to go get a pistol and hold it to his head, saying he's going to kill himself. Trevor gets the gun away, so his dad goes and gets a knife. Again, he gets it away in time, and then his dad passed out on the couch. Needless to say it was a crazy night, and Trevor ended up getting a black eye, a split lip, some chipped teeth, and a swollen face. He refuses to call the cops and report him though, because he says "Well he's only like that when he's drunk...I dont want him to lose his job or go to jail..:/" I'm tempted to call the cops myself, but I'm not really sure what to do.

Sorry for such a long post, just needed to talk about it. It's very hard to think about him being hurt so bad. I've been with him for 3 and a half years now, and he means a lot to me.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

Wow, that's horrible! I can understand your frustration with your boyfriend. Unfortunately, I don't have any advice besides if the father [or mother] does anything like that again, talk to your boyfriend about having his parents go to AA [alcoholics anonymous].


----------



## hedgielover

Wow that is a terrible thing for you and your boyfriend to have to deal with. I have never had to witness drunkenness first hand but I have a friend whose ex husband was an alcoholic. It sounds like your boyfriend's dad is drunk most of the time and if he's that violent when he is drunk it is a real problem. No one would want him to loose his job or go to jail but it might be necessary for him to decide to change.

If you feel you really need to call the police to protect your boyfriend and his sister I think you should. He's not seeing it right not because he loves his parents despite everything but it would be better in the long run if his parents were forced to get help.

Also I know there are support groups for friends and family of alcoholics (http://www.al-anon.alateen.org/english.html) even if you can't get your boyfriend or his sister to go right away I think that you might find some help there. The people there will at least know what you are going through.


----------



## r_k_chic47

Thanks for the advice, guys, and I do agree that someone needs to force them to get help in some way or another, whether it be alcoholics anonymous or even rehab... They are drunk all the time, and it's definitely been a problem for all 3 of their kids. They always say they're going to change, things are going to be different, blah blah blah... But things just get worse, and that's why I worry... You wonder what's going to happen next, considering that most likely it'll be worse than what happened last time.


----------



## nikki

One thing no one has mentioned is...this is child abuse, and by law child abuse has to be reported. If its not then the person that knows about it can be charged as well. You need to tell an adult about this, either your parents, a school consullor so someone else that you trust. No child/teenager should have to go through abuse like that.


----------



## r_k_chic47

I have told my parents about it but I don't think they realize how serious it is..


----------



## tie-dye hedgie

You need to make them realize how serious it is, or talk to someone else. As nikki said, this is abuse and the parents need to learn that drinking and hurting their kids is a very bad thing.


----------



## nikki

If your parents don't listen or understand then you need to tell someone else, is there another adult you trust to talk to about this?


----------



## Nancy

Tell a school teacher, councilor or the principal. Being summer, this will probably be difficult but sometime there is someone at the schools during the summer that could help you. 

Until his parents decide to help themselves and get into councilling and rehab, there is nothing anyone can do and they will continue down their destructive path and take their children right along with them. He and his sister need to move back to their sisters and stay there so they can have a more stable live. They also need to join Al-a-teen or Al-anon so they can learn how to cope and quit making excuses for their parents. Only being like that when they are drunk is NO EXCUSE! 

Since these people are drunk all the time, I'm willing to bet they are driving drunk and eventually may kill someone. Sometime when you know they have been drinking and they drive somewhere, phone the police and give them the license number and description of the vehicle. 

I know you want to be supportive of your boyfriend but to be honest, you are setting yourself up for a rough road ahead.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

Hello, so today is my turn to vent!
And I do realize this seems like a minuscule issue compared to what people were ranting about earlier... but I need this.

I'm turning 18 on the 19th, which, I guess, is kind of a big deal... So my friends and my sister kind of forced me into planning a party-type thing in celebration of me turning legal (drinking age here is 18, and of course, of me turning into an adult or whatever).

So the day is looming by closer, and basically there was a confusion with the dates... Some people thought I was celebrating it Friday, others on Thursday... so I tried to accommodate to everyone's needs... But I've had enough. I feel like this party is more for my friends than myself, to be honest, and they are making it very difficult for me to plan anything.

In short, I am just tired of trying to cater to everyone's needs and everyone being whiny unsupportive (insert swear word here)s.

So I just called off the entire thing, and now I don't really want to speak to any of my friends or to my boyfriend for that matter


----------



## tracie

Why aren't THEY throwing you a party?? Who makes someone throw their own birthday party?


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

tracie said:


> Why aren't THEY throwing you a party?? Who makes someone throw their own birthday party?


Well it wasn't really a "party." It was more like, meeting for dinner at a restaurant and then going to a bar after... but yeah I'm just really fed up right now


----------



## tracie

Either way, they should be planning your birthday stuff...


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

tracie said:


> Either way, they should be planning your birthday stuff...


:lol: You'd think, right? XD


----------



## hedgielover

It sucks when friends are not supportive. It sounds like they are being real (creative insult here) about the whole thing. Who says you can't have two celebrations; one on Thursday one on Friday?


----------



## jinglesharks

shaelikestaquitos said:


> Hello, so today is my turn to vent!
> And I do realize this seems like a minuscule issue compared to what people were ranting about earlier... but I need this.
> 
> I'm turning 18 on the 19th, which, I guess, is kind of a big deal... So my friends and my sister kind of forced me into planning a party-type thing in celebration of me turning legal (drinking age here is 18, and of course, of me turning into an adult or whatever).
> 
> So the day is looming by closer, and basically there was a confusion with the dates... Some people thought I was celebrating it Friday, others on Thursday... so I tried to accommodate to everyone's needs... But I've had enough. I feel like this party is more for my friends than myself, to be honest, and they are making it very difficult for me to plan anything.
> 
> In short, I am just tired of trying to cater to everyone's needs and everyone being whiny unsupportive (insert swear word here)s.
> 
> So I just called off the entire thing, and now I don't really want to speak to any of my friends or to my boyfriend for that matter


Ugh, I am so sorry! I can completely relate. On my 19th birthday, which I thought should have been the same sort of big deal since it's the legal age here, my friends all assumed I'd be with my boyfriend for the night and didn't plan anything. But my boyfriend's mother was having some party thing to promote her jewelry line and completely stole him for the night! She made him drive her guests home and by the time he came to pick me up at like one in the morning or something, I was so upset from spending my birthday alone that I didn't want to do anything. I'm still kind of mad, haha. And she had the audacity to say I was being selfish about the whole thing!
Birthdays never really work out for me, I wish I could avoid them. It's like... it's your birthday and you're supposed to be happy, so if you're not, it's ten times more upsetting than it normally is. :lol: Try to find some bright side, though! There must be something. Now you get extra time with Kashi?
Seriously, though, I'm really sorry this is happening and I sympathize. Tell everyone if they can't accommodate you on your birthday, they can just get lost. It's YOUR day. Do what YOU want. And Happy Birthday!


----------



## tracie

jinglesharks said:


> Ugh, I am so sorry! I can completely relate. On my 19th birthday, which I thought should have been the same sort of big deal since it's the legal age here, my friends all assumed I'd be with my boyfriend for the night and didn't plan anything. But my boyfriend's mother was having some party thing to promote her jewelry line and completely stole him for the night! She made him drive her guests home and by the time he came to pick me up at like one in the morning or something, I was so upset from spending my birthday alone that I didn't want to do anything. I'm still kind of mad, haha. And she had the audacity to say I was being selfish about the whole thing!
> Birthdays never really work out for me, I wish I could avoid them. It's like... it's your birthday and you're supposed to be happy, so if you're not, it's ten times more upsetting than it normally is. :lol: Try to find some bright side, though! There must be something. Now you get extra time with Kashi?
> Seriously, though, I'm really sorry this is happening and I sympathize. Tell everyone if they can't accommodate you on your birthday, they can just get lost. It's YOUR day. Do what YOU want. And Happy Birthday!


Omg, this was like every birthday I had before I got married. I kinda like my birthday now, but I used to HATE them. Somehow I always ended up disappointed on my birthday. I had given up so much on the institution that I started working on my birthday nights. I had sucky birthdays for like 15 years of my life. So I totally understand.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

Thank you for your consolation, guys!

I don't think I have had like an "amazing" birthday since like... Grade 5... My mom threw me a huge party then, so it was really fun, but other than that it has been not that big of a deal... which I really don't mind.

I think I will have a smaller get-together with the closest of my friends, instead of having all those people and having a hectic disorganized birthday!


----------



## MeAmandaTee

my birthday is on the 20th  and i dont think that im doing anything much, just going to my moms house for dinner and cake and thats about it lol im only turning 17 tho  i've never really had a birthday party since i was really little so it doesnt bother me much that nothings happening this year. but something i have to rant about is about my boyfriend and his lack of interest in my hedgie. Hes the one who bought him for me as a present and we planned to keep him at his house because my mom doesnt really like little creatures like that and doesnt want to have to worry about him getting eaten by my dogs lol, anyway anything that i want to buy for my hedgehog he thinks its stupid like when i got him his new cage "he doesnt need that the aquarium he has is fine" no its not theres not enough room but he doesnt understand that. I changed his bedding from aspen shavings to liners "he doesnt need that its stupid why dont u just keep the stuff he has" because its better for him and its actually cheaper. or i want to get him this really cute fish hide away/cuddle sack thing but again he thinks its stupid and pointless. he doesnt understand that i want to get the best for my little hedgie and love to buy him all these little things that i think will make his life more entertaining  i wish that he would be more interested and supportive of him, the only thing that i can make my boyfriend do for orbie is give him crickets because i wont touch them lol


----------



## Hedgie_Magic

MeAmandaTee said:


> my birthday is on the 20th  and i dont think that im doing anything much, just going to my moms house for dinner and cake and thats about it lol im only turning 17 tho  i've never really had a birthday party since i was really little so it doesnt bother me much that nothings happening this year. but something i have to rant about is about my boyfriend and his lack of interest in my hedgie. Hes the one who bought him for me as a present and we planned to keep him at his house because my mom doesnt really like little creatures like that and doesnt want to have to worry about him getting eaten by my dogs lol, anyway anything that i want to buy for my hedgehog he thinks its stupid like when i got him his new cage "he doesnt need that the aquarium he has is fine" no its not theres not enough room but he doesnt understand that. I changed his bedding from aspen shavings to liners "he doesnt need that its stupid why dont u just keep the stuff he has" because its better for him and its actually cheaper. or i want to get him this really cute fish hide away/cuddle sack thing but again he thinks its stupid and pointless. he doesnt understand that i want to get the best for my little hedgie and love to buy him all these little things that i think will make his life more entertaining  i wish that he would be more interested and supportive of him, the only thing that i can make my boyfriend do for orbie is give him crickets because i wont touch them lol


 Well, all i can say is tell him that you just feel that its safer for the animal that cost him about $200. See if that changes his mind :lol: Either that or you can just use my approach of telling him to ***** ******** ********************************************! :evil: ...


----------



## MeAmandaTee

lmao hes just worried that hes gonna end up paying for the stuff that i want, but he hasnt actually had to pay for anything since i got him. i think that he was hoping that the hedgie would be more friendly. but were still working on that and if he wants orbie to be friendly with him hes gonna have to charm orbie too! lol u would think that he would care more about the pet he spent his money on but nope :lol:


----------



## Hedgie_Magic

Especially since they cost as much as they do. Im lucky to have Harlequin with the economy and all. I see both sides to the argument but, if hasn't payed for anything else yet, why would he have to now? :| :roll: Sometimes i wonder if im the only intelegent man on earth. But then i think, oh yeah, steven hawkings. :lol:


----------



## MeAmandaTee

lol i dont know, maybe he just doesnt see my love for hedgies oh well


----------



## Nancy

Unless you and your boyfriend are living together he has no say in what you do with your money. Even if you are living together, as long as you are paying your share of expenses, what you do with the rest of your money is your business.


----------



## tracie

MeAmandaTee said:


> lmao hes just worried that hes gonna end up paying for the stuff that i want, but he hasnt actually had to pay for anything since i got him. i think that he was hoping that the hedgie would be more friendly. but were still working on that and if he wants orbie to be friendly with him hes gonna have to charm orbie too! lol u would think that he would care more about the pet he spent his money on but nope :lol:


My husband and my best friend went in on a hedgehog together and for awhile my husband was pouting because "the hedgehog didn't like him" because she would hiss and ball up, and he wouldn't believe me that she does that to me. He loves cats and dogs, and I wonder if he figured this would be just like another cat or dog, a friendly open creature. He's the biggest baby when it comes to the hedgehogs. He thinks they hurt soooo much. I pick them up and hold them no problem. They scratch at my skin sometimes, and daily I have scratches and prickles on my arms, but they disappear the next day. When Snickers was a two and a half week old baby, my husband actually DROPPED him because Snickers balled up. Lol it wasn't from too great of a height, although I still give him a hard time about it. *shakes head* He's coming around to them though.


----------



## jinglesharks

tracie said:


> MeAmandaTee said:
> 
> 
> 
> lmao hes just worried that hes gonna end up paying for the stuff that i want, but he hasnt actually had to pay for anything since i got him. i think that he was hoping that the hedgie would be more friendly. but were still working on that and if he wants orbie to be friendly with him hes gonna have to charm orbie too! lol u would think that he would care more about the pet he spent his money on but nope :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> My husband and my best friend went in on a hedgehog together and for awhile my husband was pouting because "the hedgehog didn't like him" because she would hiss and ball up, and he wouldn't believe me that she does that to me. He loves cats and dogs, and I wonder if he figured this would be just like another cat or dog, a friendly open creature. He's the biggest baby when it comes to the hedgehogs. He thinks they hurt soooo much. I pick them up and hold them no problem. They scratch at my skin sometimes, and daily I have scratches and prickles on my arms, but they disappear the next day. When Snickers was a two and a half week old baby, my husband actually DROPPED him because Snickers balled up. Lol it wasn't from too great of a height, although I still give him a hard time about it. *shakes head* He's coming around to them though.
Click to expand...

Ahahaha, my boyfriend is always complaining that my animals don't like him! I try to explain that Pepper doesn't like anyone, my older cat likes to keep to herself and if she's even in the same room as you that means she likes you, and the kitten just doesn't want to stay still so not staying on your lap doesn't mean he doesn't like you! 
And, just to add another story of men doing terrible things to babies (haha)- when my oldest cat was seven weeks old, my boyfriend SAT on her. TWICE in the same day. She was under my blanket at the bottom of my bed, which I told him several times, and he still sat on her. Fortunately she seemed fine- didn't even make a noise! He sits on her all the time now (you'd think with so many animals in the house he'd look before he sits...) but now that she's a big 11 pound tiger she just hisses at him and stalks away. :lol:


----------



## jinglesharks

Tonight I found out my boyfriend's parents are getting divorced. They've been married for 20some years and, well, my boyfriend and I have been together for almost 3 years and we're living together, so it's tough for me, too. He's kind of in shock right now, but I know he's going to be pretty devastated. I skipped shock and went straight to devastation. It's so strange. I don't have a lot of family nearby so I kind of love to worm my way into other people's families, and I really felt like a part of this one. And now it's breaking up. His dad isn't even sure he's going to stay in the city. They're selling his childhood home- I mean, I feel like I did a lot of growing up there, spending so much time there in my teens. They can't decided who gets which dog. And to make it even worse, it wasn't a mutual decision. I feel like people are unconsciously picking sides. 

It's 3 in the morning and I'm supposed to be at work for 7. I don't know if it's going to happen, but I also don't know if my boss would understand. (I just started a new job.) I don't know why I feel like this grief isn't mine to have, but I do. It sucks. Divorce hasn't happened anywhere close to me before and it's really hard. 

Blah. This really, really sucks.


----------



## nationofamanda

eesh. that sounds like a sticky situation. it sounds like you have every right to grieve in that situation though, but really what could you do at home that would make you feel better? i think going to work is a good thing. activity gives our poor overworked heads and hearts something else to focus on for awhile.

you should probably talk about your feelings with your boyfriend, so that he knows you are going through this too. he might find it comforting to know he isn't alone. if its hard for him to talk about you can talk to a close friend who isn't involved since people are picking sides--i'd stay clear of that. you can talk to someone you can trust, and it's possible to do so without airing dirty laundry or slinging mud.


----------



## tracie

Ugh. My parents got divorced recently. Someone once told me people get divorced because they change over time, and they go in different directions. My personal experience is that people just can't get their own stuff together, can't see the plank of wood in their own eye, so they blame their spouse and ignore the faults they themselves do. If everyone would take responsibility for their own actions and work to correct their own faults, do you know how many less divorces we would have?

I think that mainly applies to people who are getting a divorce after having been married for awhile. I have two in-laws in the middle of divorces that were DEFINITELY not their fault.


----------



## PJM

I'm sorry you guys are going through this. I think that it's perfectly normal for you to grieve, this is something not only affecting people you care about, but you as well. And sometimes we have to grieve at the loss of what could have been. Things like family vacations together and their possible future grandkids.
But, it WILL get better. You both will still have the love of his parents. It will be different, but you will adjust. And you will still be able to be happy.


----------



## hedgielover

Gah what is it with divorces. I'm going through the same thing with my parents, they just split up last September (my mom left my dad) so almost a year ago but they only just sorted out the separation agreement. They were married for 25 years. A whole bunch of bad stuff came out about my mom and it made me rethink my whole childhood as well as the whole picture of the future I had. Also she's already got a new boyfriend who she is moving in with soon. I'm pretty pissed off with her. I sort of wish my boyfriend was more upset about the whole thing. We've been together for almost 5 years, living together for 3. He's very supportive but I know he doesn't really care what happens and will just go along with however I want to handle it. 

Jinglesharks, the bottom line is, I know it sucks. I'm sorry you feel like you're sort of on the outside of the whole thing. Speaking as someone who is more in your boyfriend's position he probably appreciates that you are going through this too. Even though you will both grieve and process differently you can support each other. 

Tracie I agree totally with what you said about people not being able to get there stuff together. As far as I can tell only the first four years or so of my parents marriage were happy. That's at the most. Then my Mom had an affair for like 10 years. When my dad found out they spent the next ten years working on the marriage. That doesn't mean they went to counseling or tried to change anything about the relationship they just ignored all their problems and lived in the same house. GRRR stupid parents.


----------



## Hedgie_Magic

Well, Im cetainly glad I dont have anything crazy going on like my parents divorcing each other, but I have a teacher that REALLY bugs me. She talks to herself sometimes from our poit of view, and says that makes me say, "No flippin duh!". Example...

"Ok kids, friday is the spelling test. So Mrs. Goodwin does that mean it's a pop quiz? No, because I just told you."

No way! Really? :evil: 

Oh how I hate reading class. And the worst part is, I dont even need it!


----------



## r_k_chic47

I know exactly how you feel hedgielover, my parents divorced when i was 12 (mom left my dad) and my mom forced me to move to zeeland with her, no prior warning just picked me up from school one random day and said "we're moving to zeeland, your dad's not coming with" and then i had to call my dad and tell him she was divorcing him...plus the fact that my mom had a new boyfriend THAT VERY SAME DAY... oh man, it was NOT a fun situation to be in!


----------



## leopardhedgehog

r_k_chic47 said:


> I know exactly how you feel hedgielover, my parents divorced when i was 12 (mom left my dad) and my mom forced me to move to zeeland with her, no prior warning just picked me up from school one random day and said "we're moving to zeeland, your dad's not coming with" and then i had to call my dad and tell him she was divorcing him...plus the fact that my mom had a new boyfriend THAT VERY SAME DAY... oh man, it was NOT a fun situation to be in!


I'm so sorry for you. My parents divorced when I was nine but it wasn't...as ugly as your parents' divorce sounds. Lately though, I can't stand my mom and its never enough for her. I try to be everything that I can, but she always wants me to be more, do more. A couple months ago, I scored the best in my grade on a test and you know what she said? She said "Why didn't you do better". She doesn't know me, and evidently doesn't care to.


----------



## leopardhedgehog

She went and did it again. Told me I wasn't good enough. What more does she want from me? I get straight As in school, I don't misbehave, I'm not a bad kid. Last time I was at her house she called me fat, and I'm 5'3" and I weigh 90lbs. It just makes me feel so alone and so worthless when she does this. No one else understands, the only person who might actually know how I feel that I know is my brother-who takes every opportunity to hurt me, emotionally and somewhat physically. And here I am, crying, stressed out, and with a huge test I have to take tomorrow at school. I'm sorry I keep ranting but I need to let it out.


----------



## r_k_chic47

That's terrible that she does that to you; I'm sorry you have to deal with that, and you have nothing to say sorry for. There's nothing wrong with ranting, and it's good to get it out. The only advice I can really give is to not listen to what she says; you know who you are and that you're a good person, don't let anyone convince you otherwise. She has no right to be saying stuff like that to you!


----------



## pooka dotted

Here's a good one. 

PETLAND:

I went into petland today and I asked to hold the hedghogs. They let me, and so I moved ones hidey hut and picked it up. It was still, cold, and I thought it was dead. Turns out it was attempting to hibernate because IT DIDNT HAVE A HEATER IN THE CAGE. WTF. So I told the lady "Excuse me, but I have two hedgehogs at home. I have two CHE's to keep their cages at 34 degrees, and this hedgehog doesnt have a heater. I think it just attempted hibernation and you should heat her up immediately."

I got this response:
"Oh, well i'll give her some wet cat food that will probably help."

Me:

"No, that won't help her if she's cold. You need to have a heater on her at all times. and even more importantly, you need to hav e her enclosure even warmer than normal because the liklihood she'll attempt another hibernation is higher now."

Response 
"Oh, i'll just put her in the back then"

I dont know what will happen with that poor girl. But i hope to god whoever gets her knows how to treat her properly. there was also another cinnimon in the same enclosure with her. Thank god I sexed them b oth and they both were females. But still... i mean they couldn't be in the same cage. I complained and am in the process of contacting the head office or whatever.


----------



## leopardhedgehog

r_k_chic47 said:


> That's terrible that she does that to you; I'm sorry you have to deal with that, and you have nothing to say sorry for. There's nothing wrong with ranting, and it's good to get it out. The only advice I can really give is to not listen to what she says; you know who you are and that you're a good person, don't let anyone convince you otherwise. She has no right to be saying stuff like that to you!


Thanks for the support  I try to avoid her when I can


----------



## Needlenose

I'm sorry that after a small absence I come back with a rant, but I'm truly irritated right now. 

I've worked for a small pet store company for over 9 years and have watched the quality of the business slowly decline. The decline has resulted in cut hours and pay, which means we now have mostly teenagers looking for part time work who don't know anything and we have at most 2 employees on duty at all time. This means that nothing gets done. Our animal cages are filthy because we have to take care of customers with limited staff. And since when any one from home office comes to visit the stores, they never look at the animals, we have to focus on the rest of the store. 

Then there are the animals themselves. We've gone thru 3 different suppliers since I started working there and the health of the animals has gotten worse and worse with each one. The supplier we use now is several states away, so the animals and fish have to travel a long way and are usually in bad shape when we get them. Our store finally decided to stop selling rabbits because they didn't sell well. H.O. decided they wanted all the stores to carry rabbits, so we had to get them. We got the first one from a private breeder and she was fine and went to a nice home. We then got a group of 4 babies (2 rex and 2 dwarves). All but one rex died! THREE BUNNIES!!! Three people!!! And the one that made it almost died too! Luckily we were able to nurse her back to health and she got an awsome home. Then we just had to get one in for Easter.... I asked my boss not to order one from the supplier but he said we had no choice. We got one white rabbit in and it was extremely sick upon arrival. Sure enough, it died less than a week later, despite our best efforts. We can't even take sick animals off the floor since our back room has no heat since, oh yeah, that would cost money to fix. :evil: 

I think the only reason none of our customers have complained is because a Pet Land just closed down near us and we got a lot of over flow shoppers from them. They're probably used to seeing sick and dying animals. :? We're due for an order this Thursday, and I know we're going to have to get in another bunny. I swear I can't go thru this again.  

I've been looking for a new job for a while. Keep your fingers crossed for me.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

I am adding this because I am utterly in shock, and I have never been this confused or scared in my life.

As some of you know, I am a student who has been applying for University... Well, I got wait-listed at my university of choice... and of course that was a huge disappointment and somewhat of a heartbreak, since I have been studying to go to this university since I first arrived in Montreal 4-5 years ago.

On top of this, my very traditionally Korean family has basically broken up because of my sister, and her seemingly fickle and idiotic choice of leaving home with her boyfriend she's been dating for maybe a few months... My parents are extremely upset and angry and heartbroken right now, and my sister officially left just tonight after a huge fight with my mom.

My mom is now suddenly telling me I will have to live on my own here starting this summer... This is an extremely scary prospect. I've never had to live in a foreign country by myself, alone, before...

Everything's happened so fast, I'm just at a loss for what I can do. I'm in a situation where I basically have no control over where my life is going, and I don't really know what I can do to make things better. I wanted to move out eventually, but not like this... I've never had any situation spiral out of control like this... I just don't know what to do.

Any words of wisdom would be greatly appreciated... I'm just very confused and scared and I'm not sure what will happen with my family at the moment...


----------



## Nancy

First off, calm down. Often decisions that are made quickly get changed once some time and more rational thinking happens. I'm sure this is a total shock for your parents and they will get used to the idea and will start thinking more clearly. Your parents will realize that they cannot control your sisters life and that children do make dumb choices and once they reach a certain age, there isn't much we can do about it. 

For yourself, remember you have lived here for 4-5 years so don't think of this as a foreign country. You have friends, a boyfriend and are used to living here so you will be fine if you have to be here on your own. I assume your sister is still here? 

Just breathe. Things will work out.


----------

